# Toronto Cityscape



## ben306 (Aug 7, 2009)

Having had the camera now for about 2 months I thought it was about time I showed you some of the photos Ive been getting. Feel like i really have improved and am progressing, though still havent found my 'style' just yet.

As always C&C welcome

These were taken from my balcony when Im currently staying in Toronto. 
quite new to trying cityscape shots as Im use to the rolling hills of the Pennines in the UK.

















And not a particularly good photo, but I was trying to capture some lightening strikes last week on a 60 sec exposure


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 7, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE that second shot (the b/w of the skyline)! 

And the sky is lovely in the first shot.


----------



## ben306 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you.

Im actually planning on getting that printed on Canvas on my return to the UK. Tho  might get an 8x10 print done for my apartment for the time being


----------



## Wyjid (Aug 7, 2009)

#2 would be really great with more contrast, make the blacks black.


----------



## ben306 (Aug 7, 2009)

Im starting to learn abit more about processing the images, and hopefully when I've sorted a new laptop out, Ill get myself photoshop to play with. Hopefully then Ill be able to get the most from most of my photos


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 7, 2009)

You have a real winner with #2!! :thumbup:


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 7, 2009)

2nd shot looks AMAZING ... I LOVE IT

never knew cityscapes could look THIS good in B/W as well


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Aug 7, 2009)

this is the first cityscape I see in my life in B&W! And it works perfectly with this photo, great job!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 7, 2009)

I love the sky colors in #1. #2 is really different, another one of those shots that makes you stop and just look at it instead of continueing to scroll down.  Nice job.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh number 2 it is... Hot.  The 3rd one also is cool.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 7, 2009)

Love #2.

I like #1 only because the CN Tower looks like a Cylon (BSG)


----------



## ben306 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks people. 

Suppose Im pretty lucky to have some good veiws to practice my photography with.

I managed to get a few decent lightening shots that Ill post asap


----------

